# DIY Peat Moss/Compost Spreader



## Lawnie (Apr 20, 2021)

Compeleted my DIY peat moss/compost spreader today...Saw a YT vid that showed this and it was pretty easy - I had an 8' 2x4, 4x8 sheet of 5/8" plywood, and staple gun/staples...I just had to buy the .5" mesh, 15' of 1 1/4" pvc and 4 elbows and pvc primer/glue - total cost about $35. I couldn't find any spreaders for less than $200 online and renting one is hit or miss at best around here. Since I'm doing a full reno this year it will help and I figured I'll use for top-dressing in the future.


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

Too cool! Great project. Look forward to seeing it in action!


----------



## Lawnie (Apr 20, 2021)

Thx - I love DIY YT vids!! In addition to being the supports the 2x4's will act as paddles to break up the compost/peat moss. The only thing I have left to do is to cut a door into it and hinge it. It should hold about 1.5 bags of peat moss. In the YT vid the guy used a different mesh of 1" x 1.5" which seemed a little big to me...so I went with the .5" x .5" mesh (The Landzie is .5" x .75"). He does a demo how it lays down peat moss.
Here is his video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOdbPWz9QCk

It is a great idea - I was just really bummed out when I saw the price of the Landzie's and other brands and good luck trying to find one to rent when you need it. Since I had much of the stuff handy sitting in my garage - this seemed like a no-brainer!


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

This is such a great idea. I think I'm gonna attempt this as the thought of spreading peat by hand sounds awful and so does dropping $200 on a manufactured spreader.


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

This is the coolest DIY I've seen in a while!
I wish I was handy enough to make something like that. Great job!!


----------



## ICURNVS (Jul 22, 2020)

@Lawnie have you used it yet? curious on a review. Any design flaws or things that can be done to make it better? is the .5" mesh perfect size for peat moss for should it be closer to 1"?

Also curious how you implemented a door in the screen. Thinking about making one and thinking maybe an access door on the side through one of the wood circles might work better


----------



## Lawnie (Apr 20, 2021)

Hi, I have not. Just got the lawn sprayed with glyphosate...so I'm a few steps away from using it.
I think 1" would be too big (too much debris). I cut the door out on the mesh part then used zip-ties for the hinges and used tiny squeeze clips for the door opening. The squeeze clips are the type that you would use to hold papers together (rather than a paper clip). I think it will work fine...will know in a few weeks!


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

Lawnie said:


> Thx - I love DIY YT vids!! In addition to being the supports the 2x4's will act as paddles to break up the compost/peat moss. The only thing I have left to do is to cut a door into it and hinge it. It should hold about 1.5 bags of peat moss. In the YT vid the guy used a different mesh of 1" x 1.5" which seemed a little big to me...so I went with the .5" x .5" mesh (The Landzie is .5" x .75"). He does a demo how it lays down peat moss.
> Here is his video:
> 
> 
> ...


Built one almost exactly like yours a couple years back using 0.5x0.5 mesh. Worked well. For the loading "door," I cut out a section of the mesh on the roller, cut an oversized piece to cover it, and zip tied one side back to the mesh and bungied on the other side down. Worked well enough.


----------



## ICURNVS (Jul 22, 2020)

@ScottieBones Awesome! i just finished mine that looks pretty much identical but I havent gotten to making the door yet. I like the idea of cutting a larger piece out of the mesh for a door. I'll give that a shot! Excited to give it a try. Will be way easier than hand spreading a bunch of peat moss.


----------



## mshermer (Aug 16, 2021)

I found that video after seeing the price of the Landzie - Yikes$!$! My one concern - he uses mdf I believe. You mentioned plywood. I'd like something that will last a while and not warp. I found some videos where they used metal, but I don't weld. Any other ideas for the side structures? I was thinking some PVC trim mold joined together, but that can get a little pricy (still not as pricy as the Landzie). Or is warping not that much of a concern?


----------



## Rolling Hills (Jul 21, 2021)

Lawnie said:


> Compeleted my DIY peat moss/compost spreader today...Saw a YT vid that showed this and it was pretty easy - I had an 8' 2x4, 4x8 sheet of 5/8" plywood, and staple gun/staples...I just had to buy the .5" mesh, 15' of 1 1/4" pvc and 4 elbows and pvc primer/glue - total cost about $35. I couldn't find any spreaders for less than $200 online and renting one is hit or miss at best around here. Since I'm doing a full reno this year it will help and I figured I'll use for top-dressing in the future.


You've inspired me to give this build a try someday seeing as the Landzie equivalent is astronomically expensive. Nicely done! I have a lot of these materials already left over from a chicken coop I've been building. Do you think you could also attach something to the front of the handle so you can hitch and pull it with a lawn tractor?


----------



## ICURNVS (Jul 22, 2020)

Rolling Hills said:


> You've inspired me to give this build a try someday seeing as the Landzie equivalent is astronomically expensive. Nicely done! I have a lot of these materials already left over from a chicken coop I've been building. Do you think you could also attach something to the front of the handle so you can hitch and pull it with a lawn tractor?


@Rolling Hills I built one very similar. I used 1/2" mesh for mine and I feel it puts down slightly too much compost/peat. I would imagine using chicken wire would put down even more. I think using a thicker gauge steel mesh would help create enough voids to make the spread rate a bit less. If I was to rebuild it, I would maybe try to get my hands on diamond cut mesh similar to a landzie to try and work with.

Attaching it to a tractor would be easy but from my experience, you spend more time getting on and off your tractor to refill it then you would spend on it spreading the material.

I also did not glue my handles up so i could remove the PVC for easier storage.


----------



## Lawnie (Apr 20, 2021)

I ended up not gluing my handles either...found I didn't need to.


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Update on this? After spreading a bunch by hand, I'd love a different alternative!


----------



## Lem855 (Mar 24, 2021)

Gonna make my own, I called 17 tool and garden rental location in DFW Texas and no one rents a spreader for peatmoss &#128542;


----------



## nameless (Aug 10, 2021)

I have seen these and thought of making one but my yard is small so not sure it would be worth it. I watched a vid on the guy making a door but that seemed way too elaborate. If I was to make one I think I would notch a couple 1x1 squares in the wheels and use those for the door. Depending on how much product you would be adding I would just put a 2" drywall screw in the end of each 1x1 and another in the wheel and throw a zip tie on it to hold the door on but if you had a large area and had to add product a lot maybe use a hook and eye latch. Wrap the wheel with wire and staple in (leaving the last 12" on each side unstapled) with about 1" overlap then cut out a 12" section, notch the wheels at the end of the section you cut out and slide in the 1x1 (make the notch a little on the small side for a press fit) staple in the wire you removed for the 12" hole to the 1x1 keeping the wire snug so you don't have much spilling out the sides where the door is and I think you would be set.


----------

